# Removal companies UK to Cyprus



## Zizie (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend a removal company for relocation from UK to Cyprus? There is a ton of them online.

Also, what are best websites for finding a property to rent in Limassol and Paphos areas?

Thanks any info you could give is very appreciated! 

Z.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

It’s always better to use companies which specialise in International Removals as this is a specialised area for paperwork and shipping. I can highly recommend Peter Morton Removals to complete your relocation to Cyprus and they use Mark Chudleigh Removals in the U.K. to pack and ship your stuff. A good combination.









International Moves - Peter Morton Removals Ltd. Cyprus


International Moves Cyprus - Mark Chudley International Moving and Shipping. Contact us now. We’ll be pleased to help.




www.petermortonremovals.com





PS. I have no financial interest in either company!


----------



## johnandjen1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would also thoroughly recommend Peter Morton. Have used them twice: bringing goods from the UK and later moving within Cyprus.


----------



## Zizie (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you both very much!


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

educator12345 said:


> I would recommend Wolves Removals for best and Quality relocating services, thank you.


Have you used them? 

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks like a spam post to me Jim. He is in Pakistan so can hardly recommend UK removal companies.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes Veronica that was my feeling too 

Jim


----------

